# Question on Rena Flistar XP2



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I love this filter, however, when I shut it down to clean my tank once a week and then turn it back on again, my tank get's flooded with all this crap that blows out of my filter. It's just recently started happening, so either I'm doing something differently or have a tremendous amount of gunk in my hoses.

I usually turn the nob on my spray bar to the off position and then I unplug it and then when I turn it back on, I plug it back in and open the spray bar. This is when all the gunk flows into my tank and totally irks me to know end.

Anyone have any ideas of what I can do to avoid this from happening? Can I just turn the spray bar off and not unplug it, would that work?

Any thoughts or ideas are welcome.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I had the same thing happen check the spraybar itself, clean the inside of it thoroughly, it might be the problem. I had a bunch of crap in mine after a while and some would come loose when the blast of water would come from the filter when it first turns on. I eventually eliminated the spraybar and now use the jet, I switched for other reasons, but I haven't had this problem since.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

to me, it seems like it's the build-up of detritus that is being flushed out when you restart your filter. one thing you can try is when you unplug the filter when doing your weekly maintenance is lift the disconnect lever, but don't pull out hoses if you're not cleaning the filter. i've found this keeps the hoses filled with water, and helps reduce the rush of water when the filter is plugged back in.

but don't forget to lower the lever when you're ready to turn the filter back on! it's get pretty messy... trust me


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a little of that, but i think it is the black stuff that develops in the lines. IDK what to do about it, but it's there... I tried cleaning it and it just came right back... (I use an XP3 btw)


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Have xp-1 and XP-2*

Same happens on both a t startup. I beileve its a way for the filter to flush its lines or a design flaw. After its over though the filter works very well for me. Sean


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never had my XP2 flood my tank with any gunk. Both the input and output lines look dirty to me, like maybe algae or something built up just a little bit in them (good bacteria too I bet), but I've never seen any of that enter the tank. I've had it running for over a year, with only bi-monthly or monthly cleanings, with the spray bar.

Can I ask why you turn the spray bar off? I don't recall the manual saying anything about shutting it off for cleaning. Just lift the disconnect lever, this will keep the water trapped inside the input and output lines, as it can't go anywhere. Remove the motor from the top of the canister housing, dump all the water out, clean/replace any media you use. Put the media baskets back in, put the motor on, flip the disconnect lever closed and wait for it fill itself back up. Wait a minute or so for that little bit of extra air to escape and flip it on. 

Jon


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

the only thing i get out of mine (xp3) on restart is some bubbles.

do you dump all of the water/detritus out of the cannister after removal of the media and baskets? ive seen some stuff like your describing in that part of mine but i just clean it out.

B


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*I just installed my new XP2 yesterday*

This is a great filter. Much easier to use then my Eheim Ecco 2235 which broke on Friday! It is really built well. Any way I was thinking if this drives you nuts like you say why not just put some water in a bucket, take the spray bar out, run it in the bucket until all the Detritus is done coming out then just put it back in the tank and restart it. I think this would work. Then you can water your house plants with the caka water in the bucket. Your house plants will grow better then ever!


----------



## kennyman (Oct 19, 2005)

I find when air is displaced during the prime it blows some crap out of the return line. I have started putting my return line in a bucket while the filter primes so that the line cleans out into there rather then the tank.


----------

